# Dallas Market Center



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone here have any information about the Dallas Market Center? 

I am looking for information on how successful it has been for some and is it worth getting a temp booth and trying to sell my apparel.

I am having a difficult time getting into the small boutiques around here. It is actually harder to find them.

Thanks,

n o r m


----------



## loco (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, I can help. I have been at Dallas Market for 3 years, now. Tell me some more details of what you are trying to do? Womens? Mens? Are you going to exhibit and do the selling yourself? Are you needing a showroom or a sales rep? When I started, Everyone was tight-lipped. I told myself that i would help new people whenever I could. The Friends and contacts I have established are with really great people. I have encountered the "ugly" as well. just let me know!


----------

